# The Acid Kicks In - Uber makes flying car hire from NASA



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

One of the symptoms of an undiagnosed mental illness is called grandiosity, when people think they're Napoleon. Uber has jumped from self-driving cars to flying cars.

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-reportedly-hires-nasa-researcher-for-flying-car-project-2017-2

Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Not content to remake the taxi business, Uber now wants to take ride-sharing to a whole new level. A _vertical _level.

As Bloomberg's Brad Stone reported, Uber has hired a NASA researcher, to crack the flying-car challenge. Moore was already a player in the whole Silicon Valley dream of flying cars, having written a paper that got Google Larry Page into the idea via several investments.

According to Stone: "Moore is leaving the confines of the U.S. National Aeronautics and Space Administration, where he has spent the last 30 years, to join one of Google's rivals: Uber Technologies Inc. Moore is taking on a new role as director of engineering for aviation at the ride-hailing company, working on the company's flying car initiative, known as "Uber Elevate."

Less than 50%. Read the rest at Bloomberg.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Whats the point? So everything is run by robot? How bout this makeing F'n spaceships for people to mine on the moon and build another world there! This isnt a lomg term money thing. Sounds like the modern kings and lords days. If u aint part of the leftist then ur a peseant and the kings will live in lushes luxury.

So a world of taxis? What a shitty world that is. Its gonna be like middle of detriot everywhere as people will trash everything with graffiti and what not as they know they dont own it

I see SDC im gonna trash it. Trying to bully me into your control. Hell no!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Not content to remake the taxi business, Uber now wants to take ride-sharing to a whole new level. A _vertical _level.
> 
> As Bloomberg's Brad Stone reported, Uber has hired a NASA researcher, to crack the flying-car challenge. Moore was already a player in the whole Silicon Valley dream of flying cars, having written a paper that got Google Larry Page into the idea via several investments.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Whats the point? So everything is run by robot? How bout this makeing F'n spaceships for people to mine on the moon and build another world there! This isnt a lomg term money thing. Sounds like the modern kings and lords days. If u aint part of the leftist then ur a peseant and the kings will live in lushes luxury.
> 
> So a world of taxis? What a shitty world that is. Its gonna be like middle of detriot everywhere as people will trash everything with graffiti and what not as they know they dont own it
> 
> I see SDC im gonna trash it. Trying to bully me into your control. Hell no!


Shhhhhh . . . . .!
Another " SHINEY THING" to dangle in front of investors !
Shhhhhh . . . . .
Let Travis work !
( every dollar lifted off a Globalist has a chance of landing in America !)


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Lol. No, if I was a potential investor I would run... Far far away from Uber and if was already an investor I would be pissed as hell and say ipo already so other suckers , ER hmm, investors can pay me back before they entirely go bankrupt.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

What insurance company would ever insure cars full of people flying over houses?
Someone is bound to shoot one of these things down and then it will land on a house full of people and cost millions in damages!
That legal pot law in California is already having an effect on Uber's Executive decision making.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's all to impress the VC investors.
Smoke, mirrors.
Tic-Tac?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't believe with all the money they are burning they would even pursue this.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

The big wet dream of Travis, Bezos, etc, is drones that carry people and packages. No drivers or cars needed. 

The big problem is that without jobs, there will be no passengers or consumers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Haha!! New article... Author even gets it. http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/02/can-uber-outrun-its-own-future


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

LOL!!!! this is history in the making. We've witnessed the largest growth of a private company and the quickest demise of it ever. I thought SDC were only 2 years away? why waste money on this fantasy?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> LOL!!!! this is history in the making. We've witnessed the largest growth of a private company and the quickest demise of it ever. I thought SDC were only 2 years away? why waste money on this fantasy?


Reminds me of Toms company on Parks and Recreation. 1 month to bust lol.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrads uber u have conquared the world but whos gonna have any money to do anything?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yo, don't hog that to yourself Uber, pass dat sh*t


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Whats the point? So everything is run by robot? How bout this makeing F'n spaceships for people to mine on the moon and build another world there!


http://lunar.xprize.org/


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> http://lunar.xprize.org/


They have already been to the moon they say. Why havent we gotten any live feed from moon? NASA says they have all these satelights and telescopes but where is all the images? We shouldnt have a bunch of same old pics of our planet we have had for along time. If NASA was really a space program y arnt they doing anything about space? Wtf is up with them doing projects with SDCs with uber? NASA u should have already had people on the moon no excuses


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> They have already been to the moon they say. Why havent we gotten any live feed from moon? NASA says they have all these satelights and telescopes but where is all the images? We shouldnt have a bunch of same old pics of our planet we have had for along time. If NASA was really a space program y arnt they doing anything about space? Wtf is up with them doing projects with SDCs with uber? NASA u should have already had people on the moon no excuses


We went to the moon almost fifty years ago. It's a desert. You want to travel about 400,000 miles round trip to get fresh pics of a barren waste land with no natural atmosphere? Go ahead and try for the contest.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> We went to the moon almost fifty years ago. It's a desert. You want to travel about 400,000 miles round trip to get fresh pics of a barren waste land with no natural atmosphere? Go ahead and try for the contest.


Well they have the currious rover on mars. If they doing that then we should have cams looking back at the earth. They all afraid to give us freedom to see whats out there. NASA has been nothing but a lie.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Well they have the currious rover on mars. If they doing that then we should have cams looking back at the earth. They all afraid to give us freedom to see whats out there. NASA has been nothing but a lie.


Mars is relatively easy to terraform. It is similar in size and gravity to Earth. They can send thousands of images a month and you would still never see all of the little bases and constructs they are building up there.

The tricky part was getting the moon to rotate on it's axis at the same rate it orbits the Earth. No one would guess it was an empty half of a sphere with directional attitude-control rockets to keep it facing the Earth. This empty shell conceals the giant ship being built by the billionaires so they can escape to Mars when the time is right. When the time is right, they take a shuttle up to the moon (the vessel behind the moon-shell) and prepare for the journey out to Mars.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hardly can figure out how to make money on Earth so they're going into the air for their lofty goals? LOL


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah this is both their moonshot idea and exit strategy, exit as in controlled demolition of a terrible company

only 1/10 startups are successful, oddly enough Uber's chances are less than that the bigger they got

they just kicked the can down the road, a symptom of a place (silicon valley) and a time (post-2008-crash when USA was desperate for anything new that seemed techy and shiny)


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> One of the symptoms of an undiagnosed mental illness is called grandiosity, when people think they're Napoleon. Uber has jumped from self-driving cars to flying cars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-reportedly-hires-nasa-researcher-for-flying-car-project-2017-2
> 
> Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


So you're saying they jumped the shark. I totally agree. The old smoke and mirrors routine. They had a really bad week last week so they release some propaganda B.S. to deflect last weeks criticism.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So you want to hire me and pay me out the wazoo to engineer a flying car for you?...

(hmm.. spend a year or 3 goofing around in Autocad while i smoke some righteous weed then this pipe dream implodes and I can blame my lack of cohesive progress on this being an impossible task)

We are only 4 years from a working prototpye Mr. Kalacknick. We can do it!


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

I remember was talkin to one of my passengers i while ago that selfdriving car will be a stupid idea because of too many varuables and i said that flying cars would be much better because they can potent it and cooperate within one network which will exclude a chance of collision unless some bug in software.. 

Seems like my passenger was Travis..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Didn't they say that about the Wright Brothers ? 

Tell ya what. Lets all meet up here in are second life time from now and compare notes. Deal ?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Jagent said:


> The big wet dream of Travis, Bezos, etc, is drones that carry people and packages. No drivers or cars needed.
> 
> The big problem is that without jobs, there will be no passengers or consumers.


Thank you! I keep hearing "universal basic income" (when $h*t hits the fan), but let's all hold our collective breath. Check out how much your state pays for unemployment and expect it to be less than that, as EVERYONE will be getting a piece of the McDonald's pie. Bottom line: If you aren't RICH, expect to fight or perish.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> One of the symptoms of an undiagnosed mental illness is called grandiosity, when people think they're Napoleon. Uber has jumped from self-driving cars to flying cars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-reportedly-hires-nasa-researcher-for-flying-car-project-2017-2
> 
> Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


LOL, _*self*_-flying cars??



FL_Dex said:


> Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


That's actually a classic symptom of a failing company (according to a lecture series on business).



Jagent said:


> Not content to remake the taxi business, Uber now wants to take ride-sharing to a whole new level. A _vertical _level.
> 
> As Bloomberg's Brad Stone reported, Uber has hired a NASA researcher, to crack the flying-car challenge. Moore was already a player in the whole Silicon Valley dream of flying cars, having written a paper that got Google Larry Page into the idea via several investments.
> 
> According to Stone: "Moore is leaving the confines of the U.S. National Aeronautics and Space Administration, where he has spent the last 30 years, to join one of Google's rivals: Uber Technologies Inc. Moore is taking on a new role as director of engineering for aviation at the ride-hailing company, working on the company's flying car initiative, known as "Uber Elevate."


Hell, yeah, grab that money whist it's still there, 'cause it's going fast!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

circle1 said:


> That's actually a classic symptom of a failing company (according to a lecture series on business).


crazy how quickly the media turned on the company, too...they are/were instrumental in the company's rise......

im already starting to feel bad about all this


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Shhhhhh . . . . .!
> Another " SHINEY THING" to dangle in front of investors !
> Shhhhhh . . . . .
> Let Travis work !
> ( every dollar lifted off a Globalist has a chance of landing in America !)


Napoleon's maxim: leave your opponent alone when you see them making a mistake.



llort said:


> What insurance company would ever insure cars full of people flying over houses?
> Someone is bound to shoot one of these things down and then it will land on a house full of people and cost millions in damages!
> That legal pot law in California is already having an effect on Uber's Executive decision making.


Funny you should mention that! I've has TWO insurance companies say TNC contracting was TOO RISKY!! Would not write me a Business Owner's Policy.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's all to impress the VC investors.
> Smoke, mirrors.
> Tic-Tac?


I want the number of the dealers who're supplying those VC. That's the sticky skunky stuff . . . mmmmmm!!



BurgerTiime said:


> Haha!! New article... Author even gets it. http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/02/can-uber-outrun-its-own-future


Yes that's correct, "_escape_ the economic realities."


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yo, don't hog that to yourself Uber, pass dat sh*t


_*HIGH FIVE*_ THAT ISH!!


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Watch out for that tree!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Lol. No, if I was a potential investor I would run... Far far away from Uber and if was already an investor I would be pissed as hell and say ipo already so other suckers , ER hmm, investors can pay me back before they entirely go bankrupt.


Uber is diversifying.
It is becoming a true corporation.
The self driving truck business for instance.
Sharing traffic pattern data with government.
The data farming.
Things are beginning to look interesting.
All the eggs are not just in the rideshare basket anymore.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Well they have the currious rover on mars. If they doing that then we should have cams looking back at the earth. They all afraid to give us freedom to see whats out there. NASA has been nothing but a lie.


Go look at the Hubble telescope pictures. They are amazing.
We are the first people to see that.
I remember watching TV in school all day for 3 days when man fist landed on the moon. We watched history. My grandparents grew up with horse and buggy,and watch man land on the moon. A lot happened in the last century.
Let us hope Robots do not replace us all in this century.
When I was young,a computer took up a whole room. Now the phone in my hand has more power.
James Bond did not have a phone like I have now !


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Wonder if our resident self-driving car fan RamzFanz -- who believes that widespread use of fully autonomous self-driving cars is just "a couple of years away" -- also believes that these "flying cars" are just "a couple of years away" too.

In that case, since they'll both come onto the scene at roughly the same time (a couple of years) then to hell with the whole "self-driving" idea.

*SELF-FLYING UBERS FTW!!!!*

Let's just skip self-driving. Hello 2019!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol Uber will do anything to keep the investor money rolling in.

I can't believe I even have to say this but how do they expect a plane to be able to fit into a car lane ? They continue outdoing even their most ridiculous ideas.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is diversifying.
> It is becoming a true corporation.
> The self driving truck business for instance.
> Sharing traffic pattern data with government.
> ...


Do us all a favor then and whip out your wallet and empty your entire life savings into the Uber pipe dream. It's that's interesting to you, put your money where your mouth is. I'll bet my life savings you will keep your funds right where they are.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Thank you! I keep hearing "universal basic income" (when $h*t hits the fan), but let's all hold our collective breath. Check out how much your state pays for unemployment and expect it to be less than that, as EVERYONE will be getting a piece of the McDonald's pie. Bottom line: If you aren't RICH, expect to fight or perish.


Sounds like the hunger games. Its already started
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...lity-tv-show-allows-rape-murder-a7478346.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> So you're saying they jumped the shark. I totally agree. The old smoke and mirrors routine. They had a really bad week last week so they release some propaganda B.S. to deflect last weeks criticism.


Have an Uber kitten


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So you want to hire me and pay me out the wazoo to engineer a flying car for you?...
> 
> (hmm.. spend a year or 3 goofing around in Autocad while i smoke some righteous weed then this pipe dream implodes and I can blame my lack of cohesive progress on this being an impossible task)
> 
> We are only 4 years from a working prototpye Mr. Kalacknick. We can do it!


POSITIVE THINKING !


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> One of the symptoms of an undiagnosed mental illness is called grandiosity, when people think they're Napoleon. Uber has jumped from self-driving cars to flying cars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-reportedly-hires-nasa-researcher-for-flying-car-project-2017-2
> 
> Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


couldn't we just use of the old school circus cannons and a few strategically placed nets. Even now and then a pax will miss the net and get splattered.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Its all fake news. We still haveimg issues with self check out registers. What uber is doing is samething what everyone in mainstream media was saying "Trump cant win"


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

they already have a human flying drones made by China


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I want to hear from ramz why this is ridiculous but self driving cars somehow isn't .


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Millio007 said:


> they already have a human flying drones made by China


Wow nice shiney toy too bad i cant fly it. When i get a sports game im gonna get it just to watch the computer play. Thats what this world feels like its going to


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Sounds like the hunger games. Its already started
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...lity-tv-show-allows-rape-murder-a7478346.html


Down With the Sickness?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Wonder if our resident self-driving car fan RamzFanz -- who believes that widespread use of fully autonomous self-driving cars is just "a couple of years away" -- also believes that these "flying cars" are just "a couple of years away" too.
> 
> In that case, since they'll both come onto the scene at roughly the same time (a couple of years) then to hell with the whole "self-driving" idea.
> 
> ...


SFCs are probably a decade or more away for wide adaptation. Airbus is saying this year for a prototype. Others are already flying prototypes. We already have the technology and it would be easier than self driving if we really wanted to make them feasible in low airspace.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> SFCs are probably a decade or more away. Airbus is saying this year for a prototype.


Same with SDCs


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> I want to hear from ramz why this is ridiculous but self driving cars somehow isn't .


It's not ridiculous. Why would I think they were?

We already have autonomous drones and very safe quadcopter technology. SFCs are coming. At this point it's all about battery life vs weight. We're basically waiting on battery improvements.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Same with SDCs


Says almost noone.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

llort said:


> What insurance company would ever insure cars full of people flying over houses?
> Someone is bound to shoot one of these things down and then it will land on a house full of people and cost millions in damages!
> That legal pot law in California is already having an effect on Uber's Executive decision making.


Yes. This is why airlines have no insurance.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jagent said:


> The big wet dream of Travis, Bezos, etc, is drones that carry people and packages. No drivers or cars needed.
> 
> The big problem is that without jobs, there will be no passengers or consumers.


This argument has been made through the modern era and yet, here we are with a lower cost of living and more jobs than ever.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> LOL!!!! this is history in the making. We've witnessed the largest growth of a private company and the quickest demise of it ever. I thought SDC were only 2 years away? why waste money on this fantasy?


Uber is gone? I hadn't heard.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> Watch out for that tree!


Irony that you show human flown crashes?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Irony that you show human flown crashes?


http://articles.chicagotribune.com/..._impaired-mister-language-person-humor-column

Today we`re going to attempt a groundbreaking medical experiment to help those unfortunate readers who suffer from a tragic condition called Humor Impairment. Don`t laugh! Humor Impairment afflicts Americans from all walks of life. Look at Richard Nixon. Here`s a man whose sense of humor was so badly stunted that he was forced, at White House social functions, to wear special shorts equipped with radio-controlled electrodes so that his aides could signal him, via electric shocks, when he was supposed to laugh. Sometimes, if the guests were unusually witty, the chief executive wound up twitching like a fresh-caught mackerel as dangerous voltage levels were reached in his boxers. So it is possible for a Humor Impaired person, through courage and determination, to overcome his handicap, and maybe even someday, like Mr. Nixon, attain the ultimate political achievement of not getting indicted. But before we can treat Humor Impairment, we have to be able to recognize it. It can affect anyone. YOU could have it. To find out whether you do, ask yourself this: What was your reaction to the first paragraph of this column? Did you think: ``Ha ha! That Nixon sure is a geek, all right!`` Or did you think:









``This is offensive, cheap, crude and vicious humor, making fun of a former president of the United States, a major public figure, an internationally recognized elder statesman, just because he is a geek.``

If you had either of those reactions, you are not Humor Impaired, because you at least grasped that the paragraph was SUPPOSED to be funny. The Humor Impaired people, on the other hand, missed that point entirely. They are already writing letters to the editor saying: ``They wouldn't use electric shocks! They would use hand signals!`` Or: ``Where can I buy a pair of undershorts like that?`` Trust me! I know these people! I hear from them all the time!
. . .​


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I can't believe I even have to say this but how do they expect a plane to be able to fit into a car lane ? They continue outdoing even their most ridiculous ideas.


What does this even mean?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Uber is officially smoking crack now.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes. This is why airlines have no insurance.


What!? Thats not true. There is aviation inssurance.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> This argument has been made through the modern era and yet, here we are with a lower cost of living and more jobs than ever.


Really? Then why r we in debt in auto loans,student loans, houseing loans. America is liveing pay check to pay check. More and more 20-30 yr olds staying liveing with parents. Drug use demestic violence is getting too all time highs. The next economic collapse is gonna be the biggest since the 70s and if automation keeps going then we could eclipse the crash from the 20s. What happen then world war.
With inflation keep going up the more poor get poorer and rich get richer.
Uber right now think of it as monopoly theres an open board with uber haveing some houses on like purple grey green yellow. Once taxies r very little then ill say houses will put be put up. Once any rideshare takes over a big market say san fran taxis or new york taxis fill for bankruptcy then u know they have park place and boardwalk. Then itd be very quik to see them put hotels up and when that happens game over


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Really? Then why r we in debt in auto loans,student loans, houseing loans. America is liveing pay check to pay check. More and more 20-30 yr olds staying liveing with parents. Drug use demestic violence is getting too all time highs. The next economic collapse is gonna be the biggest since the 70s and if automation keeps going then we could eclipse the crash from the 20s. What happen then world war.
> With inflation keep going up the more poor get poorer and rich get richer.
> Uber right now think of it as monopoly theres an open board with uber haveing some houses on like purple grey green yellow. Once taxies r very little then ill say houses will put be put up. Once any rideshare takes over a big market say san fran taxis or new york taxis fill for bankruptcy then u know they have park place and boardwalk. Then itd be very quik to see them put hotels up and when that happens game over












The cost of living is way lower than in the past. It's a fact, not a hypothetical argument.

In the end automation will simply lead to needing to work less for the same standard of living.

Tuition is through the roof because of government involvement.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> The cost of living is way lower than in the past. It's a fact, not a hypothetical argument.
> 
> In the end automation will simply lead to needing to work less for the same standard of living.
> 
> Tuition is through the roof because of government involvement.


Inflation and also krooney capitalism makes it hard to believe things will get easier. Unless u saying universal paychecks?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

circle1 said:


> . . . Even though the US has approximately 90+ million unemployed [U6]?? U6 hit 17% in 2011 and is now at about 9.5%. [http://portalseven.com/employment/unemployment_rate_u6.jsp]


I wander how this is tooken. If it counts all drivers who r shown up as "drivers" under uber and lyft. U take uner and lyft away i think those numbers could go up maybe 2-3 points maybe more? Makes me think cuz then we r in for big issues soon


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> The cost of living is way lower than in the past. It's a fact, not a hypothetical argument.
> 
> In the end automation will simply lead to needing to work less for the same standard of living.
> 
> Tuition is through the roof because of government involvement.


Wrong toaster breath; REAL wages measured by inflation and living standards have been stagnant to lower over the last few decades,


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> SFCs are probably a decade or more away for wide adaptation. Airbus is saying this year for a prototype. Others are already flying prototypes. We already have the technology and it would be easier than self driving if we really wanted to make them feasible in low airspace.


We really need a dislike button on this forum.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> We really need a dislike button on this forum.


We can call it a LAndreas button.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I wander how this is tooken. If it counts all drivers who r shown up as "drivers" under uber and lyft. U take uner and lyft away i think those numbers could go up maybe 2-3points maybe more? Makes me think cuz then we r in for big issues soon


Yeah, I deleted that because I didn't want to dig around on the Internet to prove my belief that U6 doesn't count people who've given up looking for work . . . going from 17% to 9.5% make it look like there's been an improvement, which I do not believe but don't have the time to prove, maybe someone else wants to take up that argument?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Wrong toaster breath; REAL wages measured by inflation and living standards have been stagnant to lower over the last few decades,


Bad things happen when the government collapses the housing market. And yet, just as with every disruption ever, we recover.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Bad things happen when the government collapses the housing market. And yet, just as with every disruption ever, we recover.


U have lost ur argument points. U just proved yourself wrong. Government and companies run us more then ever so ur point of us liveing a better life wont happen unless u ceo or politian


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Yeah, I deleted that because I didn't want to dig around on the Internet to prove my belief that U6 doesn't count people who've given up looking for work . . . going from 17% to 9.5% make it look like there's been an improvement, which I do not believe but don't have the time to prove, maybe someone else wants to take up that argument?


Meh, it's all meaningless. Unemployed doesn't mean no income. My income for most of my life has been from self-employment.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> View attachment 95878


I'm certain that posts isn't for me. I don't trust the government for anything.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> View attachment 95878


That's a wonderful quote, love it but . . .

"*There is a meme* going around. It has a quote, "Any man who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the government take care of him, better take a closer look at the American Indian." The credit/blame for the quote is given to Henry Ford. There are so many things to say. 
*You might ask* if the quote is genuine. A bit of research leads to a foundation that studies the life of Henry Ford. They have a spreadsheet of his quotes. A search for the words happy, Indian, and prosperous do not show this quote." [https://chamblee54.wordpress.com/2016/02/29/the-henry-ford-meme/]

Also, check out the beautiful b&w photos of plant workers from around the early Twentieth-Century (in the link)!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm certain that posts isn't for me. I don't trust the government for anything.


Its for everyone. Put it up there as i used to be a ford guy the phrase built ford tough grew with me and my thunderbord i had for 4 years with barely any issues. My fam were all ford people too. Now they wanting to lead the way with SDCs (their not cars ots glorified taxi) and wanted to move to mexico. They lost their way of what henery ford stood for.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

circle1 said:


> That's a wonderful quote, love it but . . .
> 
> "*There is a meme* going around. It has a quote, "Any man who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the government take care of him, better take a closer look at the American Indian." The credit/blame for the quote is given to Henry Ford. There are so many things to say.
> *You might ask* if the quote is genuine. A bit of research leads to a foundation that studies the life of Henry Ford. They have a spreadsheet of his quotes. A search for the words happy, Indian, and prosperous do not show this quote." [https://chamblee54.wordpress.com/2016/02/29/the-henry-ford-meme/]
> ...


I loved his work and aspiration. I feel alot of people around then were imspiration

U cant forget about teddy Roosevelt. "The rough rider". He was a mans man. He took a built dureing one of his speeches and got right back up. Hes one of my heros.

I gotta find some pictures i went to a steam show last year someone brought over a henrey ford proto type ford T 1. With the cool chamber in it. Whole car was made with american steel and brass with those heavey cranks to start the chamber.

I really like the olden days i get told im born in wrong time i feel like i do


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> The cost of living is way lower than in the past. It's a fact, not a hypothetical argument.
> 
> In the end automation will simply lead to needing to work less for the same standard of living.
> 
> Tuition is through the roof because of government involvement.


Try comparing the cost of a house then as opposed to cost of a house now


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Next time Uber claims to be saving the environment by taking cars off the road please remind people of this.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Welcome to the incorporated world. Its a pretty interesting show. Theres even a couple parts in begining of movie where they say "hes going to the silent room as its another nationalist". The lefists get to live in super cities and the rest of people live in wastelands


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Welcome to the incorporated world. Its a pretty interesting show. Theres even a couple parts in begining of movie where they say "hes going to the silent room as its another nationalist". The lefists get to live in super cities and the rest of people live in wastelands
> View attachment 95991


I did a search on IMDb.com, nothing about "incorporated world" comes up, what's the name of the movie?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

circle1 said:


> I did a search on IMDb.com, nothing about "incorporated world" comes up, what's the name of the movie?


Incorporated sorry about that i should have did the perntisis around it


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> One of the symptoms of an undiagnosed mental illness is called grandiosity, when people think they're Napoleon. Uber has jumped from self-driving cars to flying cars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-reportedly-hires-nasa-researcher-for-flying-car-project-2017-2
> 
> Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


Scientists successfully teleported atoms so you know what that means right? I think you all know where I am heading with this.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> One of the symptoms of an undiagnosed mental illness is called grandiosity, when people think they're Napoleon. Uber has jumped from self-driving cars to flying cars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-reportedly-hires-nasa-researcher-for-flying-car-project-2017-2
> 
> Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


Great no jobs means no money to pay for UBER>>Smart


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Jagent said:


> The big wet dream of Travis, Bezos, etc, is drones that carry people and packages. No drivers or cars needed.
> 
> The big problem is that without jobs, there will be no passengers or consumers.


Haha! No matter what you think of Le Pen in France, she said it well : Globalization is the manufacturing by slaves to sell to the unemployed!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Haha! No matter what you think of Le Pen in France, she said it well : Globalization is the manufacturing by slaves to sell to the unemployed!


LePen is right. I hope she wins.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Try comparing the cost of a house then as opposed to cost of a house now


Like houses with the same amenities are much cheaper today adjusted for inflation.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

What do you think led them to such decision?

Futurism [X]
Delusion [X]
Desperation [✓]


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Like houses with the same amenities are much cheaper today adjusted for inflation.


BS


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> The cost of living is way lower than in the past. It's a fact, not a hypothetical argument.
> 
> In the end automation will simply lead to needing to work less for the same standard of living.
> 
> Tuition is through the roof because of government involvement.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

So we've left "Total Recall" for Bruce Willis flying cab from The Fifth Element.

Maybe I need to put Leeloo in my avatar.


----------



## Mr. Belvedere (Sep 16, 2016)

The question is, will they be SELF FLYING cars????


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

the FAA won't be able to manage that many flying vehicles in the skies at once,

Also planes are a security risk for things like stadiums, and even busy streets. The more you have in the sky the harder it is to track them, and the harder it is to make the skies safe.

A 500 pound bomb could decimate a stadium packed with people. A flying car can easily handle that much weight, and explosives come in infinite variety and infinite diversity.

Even if they are technologically pheasable they may never get off the ground as anything more than a curiosity.

As it stands...

As the number of planes in the sky increases the danger threshold will skyrocket. I invision a commute into a city on a monday morning with 10% of the cars being flying vehicles...









(And no this isn't a flying car, but this sort of thing will be common with flying cars)

Imagine this... everywhere... every day... in every city...

Even "IF" the technology works, the insurance companies will clamp down on flying cars and the whole thing will end up being an impossible dream.

Cars will disappear before there will be flying cars.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> the FAA won't be able to manage that many flying vehicles in the skies at once,
> 
> Also planes are a security risk for things like stadiums, and even busy streets. The more you have in the sky the harder it is to track them, and the harder it is to make the skies safe.
> 
> ...


 I love the voice of rheason!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

This will never fly


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

llort said:


> What insurance company would ever insure cars full of people flying over houses?
> Someone is bound to shoot one of these things down and then it will land on a house full of people and cost millions in damages!
> That legal pot law in California is already having an effect on Uber's Executive decision making.


"...shoot one down"?!?!!?? WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Michy713 (Jan 26, 2017)

Haha! That's it! I quit...


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> the FAA won't be able to manage that many flying vehicles in the skies at once,
> 
> Also planes are a security risk for things like stadiums, and even busy streets. The more you have in the sky the harder it is to track them, and the harder it is to make the skies safe.
> 
> ...


Exactly. They already haveing issues with juat drones alone.

Wow i really wander how people manage to crash cars above the surface that takes skill


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Mr. Belvedere said:


> The question is, will they be SELF FLYING cars????


Uber Riders of Pern

We'll see dragons for hire before we see an Uber Flier.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

BallerX said:


> "...shoot one down"?!?!!?? WTF are you talking about?


You know the type; likes the 2nd amendment and ready to defend against alien invasion!

* 100% 'Merican! ™*


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> the FAA won't be able to manage that many flying vehicles in the skies at once,
> 
> Also planes are a security risk for things like stadiums, and even busy streets. The more you have in the sky the harder it is to track them, and the harder it is to make the skies safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yo, don't hog that to yourself Uber, pass dat sh*t


 Ha,ha. Puff,puff, pass. You are messing up the rotation, Smokey.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Mars is relatively easy to terraform. It is similar in size and gravity to Earth. They can send thousands of images a month and you would still never see all of the little bases and constructs they are building up there.
> 
> The tricky part was getting the moon to rotate on it's axis at the same rate it orbits the Earth. No one would guess it was an empty half of a sphere with directional attitude-control rockets to keep it facing the Earth. This empty shell conceals the giant ship being built by the billionaires so they can escape to Mars when the time is right. When the time is right, they take a shuttle up to the moon (the vessel behind the moon-shell) and prepare for the journey out to Mars.


Haha, that's funny. Yeah, I hear Mars is beautiful this time of year.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

FL_Dex said:


> One of the symptoms of an undiagnosed mental illness is called grandiosity, when people think they're Napoleon. Uber has jumped from self-driving cars to flying cars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-reportedly-hires-nasa-researcher-for-flying-car-project-2017-2
> 
> Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


Totally within the realms of possibility. I've just ordered my Tesla X, cutting edge technology that wasn't contemplated 6-8 years ago. I've already told my business partner that by 2025-27 there will be autonomous flying vehicles.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

These have been flying since 1949. Barely post-W.W.II

http://aerocarforsale.com/

Just never mass-produced.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

The flying car was built and sold back in the 50's and 60's by Molt Taylor. They used one in Portland as the first "eye in the sky" reporter.

The "problem" with the flying car is; it's a crappy airplane, and a crappy car. Plus there's a little hurtle (in most cases) of earning a pilot license. 

I grew up watching Molt fly his "Aerocar" in Longview, Washington. Well, technically Kelso. But who the hell ever heard of Kelso, Washington except for the locals.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> These have been flying since 1949. Barely post-W.W.II
> 
> http://aerocarforsale.com/
> 
> Just never mass-produced.


Just spotted this post. Molt was the guy who got me interested in flying. He built maybe 6 or so. He was also one of the early adopters of composite construction. Cardboard and fiberglass layup.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> Totally within the realms of possibility. I've just ordered my Tesla X, cutting edge technology that wasn't contemplated 6-8 years ago. I've already told my business partner that by 2025-27 there will be autonomous flying vehicles.


No need of traveling by then. Another crazy reality is comeing together at that time.

This is just the start. After games, we're going to make Oculus a platform for many other experiences," he wrote. "Imagine enjoying a court side seat at a game, studying in a classroom of students and teachers all over the world or consulting with a doctor face-to-face - just by putting on goggles in your home."

Already, several non-gaming uses are emerging to the fore: education and training; VR films; music and sports. Plus, inevitably, porn.

At the Web Summit, Luckey seemed particularly keen on education. "There's a lot of potential for virtual reality in the education industry," he said. "Classrooms are broken. Kids don't learn the best by reading books."

Perhaps not views that'll endear him to some teachers, but Luckey went on to suggest that VR could be a way to offer children virtual field-trips to places they wouldn't be able to visit in the real world

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/07/virtual-reality-future-oculus-rift-vr


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The reality of driveing is going down but the more growing of "fakery" driveing


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Just an another tax write-off for Uber


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

TechBill said:


> Just an another tax write-off for Uber


If you're not making money, why would you need a tax writeoff?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> One of the symptoms of an undiagnosed mental illness is called grandiosity, when people think they're Napoleon. Uber has jumped from self-driving cars to flying cars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-reportedly-hires-nasa-researcher-for-flying-car-project-2017-2
> 
> Anyone still want to argue that Uber hasn't completely lost focus? Not to mention blowing through a lot of money with an uncertain payoff.


Humming " 'Pie' in the Sky"- Alan Parsons Project


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So you want to hire me and pay me out the wazoo to engineer a flying car for you?...
> 
> (hmm.. spend a year or 3 goofing around in Autocad while i smoke some righteous weed then this pipe dream implodes and I can blame my lack of cohesive progress on this being an impossible task)
> 
> We are only 4 years from a working prototpye Mr. Kalacknick. We can do it!


" we don't need no stinking flying car"!
Humming " Up Up and Away"- 5th Dimension . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> Haha, that's funny. Yeah, I hear Mars is beautiful this time of year.


It looks like Alabama.
Red Dirt Everywhere !
The Whole planet looks like a Pitchers Mound !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> The reality of driveing is going down but the more growing of "fakery" driveing


We had crew cut kids in plaid shirts we tried to run down in our drivers Ed simulators. I had the 3 on the column shift simulator because most couldn't handle it. The drivers Ed car was a 79 Gold Trans Am like smokey and the bandits . . .
Death Race 2000 was a popular Arcade game at the time,like PAC man,and space invaders ,so I guess we were a little corrupted. You got points for every pedestrian run down at the arcade game . . .
Two of the guys in my driver's Ed car were always stoned,they would sleep in the back seat till it was their turn to drive. They learned how to drive while intoxicated . . . wonder if they can do it sober ?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 98829


Please tell me...is this a real Trump tweet?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Please tell me...is this a real Trump tweet?


Look it up. Teleportation of sub atomic particle units has been going on for years. I wasn't aware of a 4 mile distance achieved yet.
Soon we may send dust to the dark side of the sphere.
Quantum physicist's have been at it for years.
The Alchemists labor over the teachings of Toth.
C.E.R.N. is what concerns me.
What are they really up to ?
I don't want to wake up one morning to discover they have blasted us through a black hole in space ! Do they really know what they are doing ?
Have you seen the 3-D printed kidneys ?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Look it up. Teleportation of sub atomic particle units has been going on for years. I wasn't aware of a 4 mile distance achieved yet.
> Quantum physicist's have been at it for years.
> The Alchemists labor over the teachings of Toth.
> C.E.R.N. is what concerns me.
> ...


I am aware of the teleportation of subatomic particle. It was exciting when I first heard it years ago. I realize doing a_ Star Trek_ - style transport is incredibly more complicated but I still have high hopes.

What amazes me in this particular instance is that Trump actually thought Uber was responsible for it. (Although they _did_ achieve Instant Pay, which is virtually the same thing, but with money.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You know . . . 100 years ago Nikola Tesla could send electricity through the air,light a light bulb held in his hand with no wires and no harm to his body . . . now,they can send a fraction of dust 4 miles.
If only they had funded the human potential which Nikola Tesla offered.
Nikola Tesla had glimpsed the vision between the veils.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> I am aware of the teleportation of subatomic particle. It was exciting when I first heard it years ago. I realize doing a_ Star Trek_ - style transport is incredibly more complicated but I still have high hopes.
> 
> What amazes me in this particular instance is that Trump actually thought Uber was responsible for it. (Although they _did_ achieve Instant Pay, which is virtually the same thing, but with money.)


I do not think he believed Uber was responsible for it. His abrupt speaking pattern leaves too much room for interpretation into what was said. Which could be hazardous for a statesman
He should be more precise.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> The reality of driveing is going down but the more growing of "fakery" driveing


When they make all cars self driving,I will purchase a fine Amish carriage and a stout 3 year old horse of at least 14 hands in height.
And I will DRIVE as a human man of Free will down the highways with no license,insurance,or Catalytic converter as is legal and just.
The state shall not tax my purveyance. Nor shall they regulate my right to steerage of my body or future.
I relinquish no right nor consent or imply any sacrifice of my natural innate free will of self. My free will shall not be consigned nor infringed upon.
Globalist Government Agenda 21 may have my bag of Horse Manure. This I shall freely grant them.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You know . . . 100 years ago Nikola Tesla could send electricity through the air


That's been happening naturally for millions of years. It's called lightning.



tohunt4me said:


> light a light bulb held in his hand with no wires and no harm to his body . . .


So did Uncle Fester












tohunt4me said:


> . . . now,they can send a fraction of dust 4 miles.


Technically, they destroy the particle in the process of identifying it's charge and spin, and then recreate the exact type of particle at the other end.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I do not think he believed Uber was responsible for it. His abrupt speaking pattern leaves too much room for interpretation into what was said. Which could be hazardous for a statesman
> He should be more precise.


I believe being as vague as possible is probably in his best interest, considering the circumstances.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> I believe being as vague as possible is probably in his best interest, considering the circumstances.


I am waiting to see what he may accomplish. The Detractors do not realize who their politicians work for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> That's been happening naturally for millions of years. It's called lightning.
> 
> So did Uncle Fester
> 
> ...


Great !
Love Uncle Fester !


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Great !
> Love Uncle Fester !


i always loved "the thing"


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You know . . . 100 years ago Nikola Tesla could send electricity through the air,light a light bulb held in his hand with no wires and no harm to his body . . .


We'll never know if there was no harm to his body, but you can take a cheap CB radio and light up a lamp. 

I have doubts we could transfer enough energy through the air (to do anything but light up a small lamp), and not cause damage to living objects.


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> We went to the moon almost fifty years ago. It's a desert. You want to travel about 400,000 miles round trip to get fresh pics of a barren waste land with no natural atmosphere? Go ahead and try for the contest.


We never went to the moon, it was a hoax and one of the biggest lies perpetrated on the American people.



tohunt4me said:


> Go look at the Hubble telescope pictures. They are amazing.
> We are the first people to see that.
> I remember watching TV in school all day for 3 days when man fist landed on the moon. We watched history. My grandparents grew up with horse and buggy,and watch man land on the moon. A lot happened in the last century.
> Let us hope Robots do not replace us all in this century.
> ...


Newsflash, we never landed on the moon, that was all filmed in a Hollywood studio.


----------

